

New iPhone dock/alarm doesn't brew coffee but does "wake intelligently" - jakejake1
http://www.quintessentialcool.com/home/idreamsaver-on-kickstarter/

======
mitchie_luna
I think this alarm clock was intelligently made. However, I have a question in
my mind how would this be really affected. For example, if I set the alarm to
6AM but during that time, my body movement still says that I am deep sleep,
how would that alarm works? Then at 10AM, it was the time the clock detected
that I am light asleep, is it the time it would alarm? I hope someone can
share me how effective this iDreamSaver to stop my wondering.

------
jakejake1
Hi mitchie_luna, The video explaining it on the Kickstarter site shows that
you select a window of time in which you'd like to be woken. e.g. anytime
between 6AM-6:30AM, then if it detects movement anytime in that window, the
alarm will sound. Then although not explicitly stated in the video I'd assume
it would go off at the end of the window even if you haven't moved.

